# HB 187 FAILS AGAIN!!!



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahoo!!!! Thanks for all your work guys!! It failed today by an bigger margin!!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

No way!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Last time it was 34 to 41, this time it was 31 to 43!!! Chalk one up for the people. Send your reps that voted it down a thank you RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

We gained two more votes on the Nay side. I hope this is finally the end of this, but I doubt it.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It will not be the end, but I think the reps listened and now instead of forcing some secret backdoor bill into law, maybe all interested parties can be represented, and a better bill can be presented next year.

Thanks to all those who contacted their reps and senators. The system is still working and the voice of the people is heard.

Now, it is our responsibility to respect private property, clean up after ourselves and others. Let's start to build some relationships with the landowners who are willing. We will be watched closely.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge thanks to all that sent emails and made phone calls. The fact that this was a general uprising of the public and not a small special interest group was a big factor in this victory. There will need to be a sponsor found to bring back a better bill for next year. I'm sure that a better bill can be written that tries to truly balance the rights of landowners and the right of the public to use our water. Also, a HUGE thanks to representatives Fowlke and Biskupski for having the guts to speak on our behalf. I'm sure they will pay for for their gutsy stance, but I hope we can all make an effort to thank them and offer our support to them in the future.
R


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Email sent thanking my rep. Even if they don't vote our way, it might be good to send them an email thanking them for their time.... there are probably lots of other issues they speak up for us on that we don't focus on because it doesn't draw as much attention as something like this. Just a thought anyway.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So is it really dead or is there a chance it can come back again and again and again like a bad ex-girlfriend?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> So is it really dead or is there a chance it can come back again and again and again like a bad ex-girlfriend?


HB187 is officially dead. But a new one can be drafted and presented next year. There will be a bill next year, but I think it will be better drafted and better for both parties. It will be interesting to see what comes of this.

But today is a good day. Thanks to all who helped and spoke out.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a good summer to be a fly-fisherman!


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Sounds like a good summer to be a fly-fisherman!


Amen to that!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Since last summer, I have fished quite a few streams that i could not fish before. I RARELY saw another fisherman. Now that this thing has blown up so big, I think that the landowners will have a few more fishers walking up the streambeds. If they would have given it a year or two to see what the overall impacts were, I think they would have found that very few problems would be found, and a resonalbe approach could have been proffered. Now, I'm not so sure. I hope everyone carries a bag to collect trash and show landowners that fishers are not out to destroy the landscape.
R


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I just got back from the Capitol and the feeling among the contingent of anglers there in the gallery was electric as the vote was being tabulated on the screen. Sorry, but we probably broke House rules with a couple of high fives and cheers when the vote was completed. (We did keep it respectful)

As for the proceedings, Rep. Fowlke deserves special commendation here. Her comments were spot on in every regard. If you live in her district, You are blessed with exceptional representation. You need to make sure she is re-elected. It was interesting watching the legislators once HB187 was uncircled. (many voted in a voice vote NOT the uncircle it) I really think most of the reps were truly weary of debating it. Ferry's and McIffs comments didn't seem to have much energy today. 

I would like to thank the guys that have been up to the Capitol multiple times during the past few weeks and esp. F/V Gulf Ventur for all of his extra work. I would also like to publicly thank the legislators that voted no for their consideration through it all. 

Dang, I wish I could go fishing now, but I have to go to work.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There will always be bad people in this world.
Some of them will now feel that they have the right to trespass and trash places that they were not able to access in the past.

This will give the rest of us a big black eye in the eyes of land owners.

As others have already said, it is up to us to police after ourselves and to clean up after the trash heads that will try to ruin this for us.

In the end, there will be a compromise bill that will be fair to all parties involved.

Not everyone will get what they wanted and not everyone will be happy but I do think that we will now get a well thought out and fair bill to work with.

I would also like to thank everyone that helped in getting HB-187 defeated.
It was a hard fight and a few people did a lot of work to help all of us get what we now have.

I just hope that we will continue to work together to keep Utah open to the public.

Grandpa D.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll echo what others have said. Let's take a minute to say thanks to our reps. Secondly we need to be proactive in this issue. Let's clean up where others left off, and we definitely need to police the waters ourselves. If you see someone breaking the rules, tell them you are calling the cops, and you will not tolerate it. Let's let the landowners know that we aren't all a bunch of (D)elta (B)ravo's on this thing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im glad it got shut down again. Stacey (wife ) talked to are and she was on are side and are called my wife on saterday and talked to her about the bill.That was cool of her doing that. thanks for all your hard help guys way to go.


----------

